# Lederverarbeitungsspezialisierung als Tank Druide!



## daniel1680 (11. Januar 2008)

Also auf was sollte ich mich später denn konzentrieren?
Wäre erfreut über antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfG Dani


----------



## Tyro (11. Januar 2008)

Elementarlederverarbeitung (aber das Primal-Strike set ist mehr was für Feral-DMG^^)


----------



## Psytis (14. Januar 2008)

für reine tank druiden ist die spezialisierung vollkommen unwichtig.
du wirst aber öfter in die situation kommen, dass du als katze dmg machen sollst.
zb kara, 1 Krieger MT, 1 Druide 2nd tank
bei der Maid, kurator, aran, prinz wirst du dann als katze spielen müssen.

also is Elementarleder nicht schlecht um an ein DMG set zu kommen.
Tank set (schweres Grollhufset) kannst du mit jeder speziealisierung lernen.


----------



## kleinerdudu (14. Mai 2008)

würde dir elementar empfehlen.. der gürtel von dem set is als einsteiger tank recht brauchbar... aber ansonsten springt dabei nich sonderlich viel raus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

